# Proof of Financial Support



## joaopccosta (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I am from Portugal and will be starting my Ph.D. studies in Toronto next spring.

I've gathered enough funds through grants and scholarships to be able to present the required proof of financial support when applying to the study permit (Tuition fees +10000$ per year or +833$ per month) for myself.
Question number one: if I didn't have enough money from the grants straight away, would I have to provide proof for the whole duration of my stay, or just on a yearly basis? After all, I can apply to other grants later on...

I also want to take my wife with me, and the ideal thing would be to have her under my study permit, so that she could get a valid work permit right away. 
I am supposed to provide proof of extra 4000$ per year or 333$ per month when applying to the study permit as an indication that I have enough money to provide for her stay as well.
Question number two: Once again, should I provide proof of having enough money for supporting my wife for the whole duration of my stay? Or can this be somewhat flexible?

Now, since I don't have enough funding from the grants to provide for these extra 4000$ per year ( or some whooping 16000$ for the whole stay), does anyone know if I can provide proof with bank statements of the last couple of months where I have our savings, enough to cover 8000$ for example? (This would, in theory, entitle my wife to stay with me for 2 years with a work permit, right?)

I am sorry if the text sounds confusing but I am really puzzled with this, specially because the embassy of Paris (which is the one responsible for the Visas for Portuguese citizens) claims that they have everything on their website, something which is not true. The embassy of Canada in Portugal is also useless because they redirect you to the embassy of Paris...:juggle:

Thanks for the help!

Cheers,
João


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

joaopccosta said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am from Portugal and will be starting my Ph.D. studies in Toronto next spring.
> 
> I've gathered enough funds through grants and scholarships to be able to present the required proof of financial support when applying to the study permit (Tuition fees +10000$ per year or +833$ per month) for myself.
> ...



I am no expert in any of this but I will make one suggestion where your wife is concerned.

Go without her and then let her get a visitor's visa to come and visit you after a month or two. She will need to show less proof of funds for a visit.

Once she is there you can apply for an extension online to her visa and for a work permit and receive it while she is in the country.


----------



## immitalk (Nov 23, 2012)

the process of extending the visa in canada is easy and can be done online
as long as you are in land


----------

